# How the hell



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

do you get pics with the car driving looking stationary and the background moving around the car if that makes sense?


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Pan along with the car....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panning_(camera)


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some tips from Buckster can be found in this thread too - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119765


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Most shots you see like this are done using panning as above but occasionaly you will see photoshopped images. An image is taken of the stationary car and then the background is blurred along with the wheels to make the car look as though it is moving. This is sometimes used for photoshoots where it is essential to get the car focussed and exposes correctly in the image.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for your help chaps will be trying that at the weekend at brands


----------



## Triple HHH (Dec 21, 2006)

plenty of motorsport photography tips on Youtube aswell


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know if this is panning (as I haven't the foggiest about photography), but mine was taken with a boom attached by suckers to the bonnet...camera hanging off the end....and a slower speed rate of taking the pictures was used (something like that anyway ) :


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

You need to do the panning thing and a slow shutter. 
use shutter priority mode and a shutter speed thats pretty low - with practice you can get the speed down *really* low, but start at (say) 1/100th with a low ISO and have a play.
Use the auto focussing mode as well, it can help on canons this is called AI focus, not sure on nikons. What this will do is constantly re-focus when the shutter button is pressed halfway down.

You can use a monopod to help steady the camera, but I think it restricts you a bit as you can really only move in one plane then. I think most motorsport togs will do handheld.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

you have two options, depending on just how "important" it is; either the boom or pan. Boom will set you back quite a lot of money, panning is practice. 

Bret


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

This is an awesome guide, best i found so far anyway...........

http://www.avforums.com/forums/digi...37-had-bash-motorsport-photography-guide.html


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that's rather good.

Bret


----------

